# Greetings from Finland!



## J-M (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello there! The wonderful people at KVR forums directed me here...

I'm a hobby musician from Finland! Music has been a part of my life from the very early days, I started learning piano when I was...perhaps nine years old? Can't remember exactly. :D Anyways, when I was thirteen I picked up the guitar and fell in love with metal music, which caused me to abandon the piano...I still regret that decision. So, I played in a band, demolished my social life in order to become a better player, despised everything that didn't have distortion, the usual stuff. When I got a little older I started writing songs that were not as metal as before, probably because of Devin Townsend. I recently took an interest into game and movie soundtracks (Hans Zimmer, duh) and currently I'm trying to hone my production and midi-orchestration skills, which is an never ending struggle...heh. I actually posted my newest creation here and I'm always looking to better myself, so please, give me feedback! Oh, currently I'm studying English in an university and wondering how I'll survive Black Friday because of those sweet, sweet discounted sample packs... Nice to meet ya!

As a shameless self promoter, here's the link leading to my song: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-nauzicaa-brigade-epic-orchestral-composition.56260/


----------



## BigImpactSound (Oct 1, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 1, 2016)

Moro and welcome!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 1, 2016)

Terse! Welcome and nice to meet a fellow Finn. I'll check your piece when I have time


----------



## FinGael (Nov 23, 2016)

Terwens


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 23, 2016)

Morientes!


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 23, 2016)

"Suomalaiset people..." in library afflicted credit card debt


----------



## Tatu (Nov 24, 2016)

Terve!


----------



## gravehill (Nov 26, 2016)

Juu, morjesta vaan...


----------

